# A Month to the New Season of OINB



## fureverywhere (May 3, 2016)

Don't know about you but I'm all but marking the days down on my calendar. Make some predictions here...
Is Alex still alive?
Will  Healy wait for Red?
Are Soso and Poussey a couple now?
Do they get Sofia out of SHU?
Please tell me Nicky comes back...

Interesting-https://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/a-guide-to-the-cast-of-orange-is-the-new-black?utm_term=.yjWBmvZ11L#.to3maYbnn8


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

What is OINB?


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 3, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 3, 2016)

Orange is the New Black

Another fun list-
https://www.buzzfeed.com/emilyorley...he-new-black?utm_term=.dqOqGAweeR#.kiXe4y5xxm


----------



## vickyNightowl (May 4, 2016)

Nicky MUST come back!
And Ruby Rose ,my woman crush,lol


----------



## fureverywhere (May 4, 2016)

<<<<Spoiler Alert>>>>







My girl crush Laura Prepon is back...that answers the question about Alex...knew she was foxy enough to get away somehow.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 10, 2016)

Oh and what about Daya's baby, now that César is out of commission? But I was fooling on Barnes and Noble today and found two books..."Remember All Their Faces" is a sociological profile of women, men, and how they relate in OINB. The other is would you believe a cookbook? You know it has a lovely chicken Kiev...I ordered them today, I'll review after they arrive.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 17, 2016)

A quiz from Variety on which character are you? I got Piper...I don't want to be Piper!!! I want to be Red
http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/orange-is-the-new-black-quiz-season-3-1201521179/


----------



## vickyNightowl (May 24, 2016)

We are getting there Fur!

This will be a great season.I don't know if ruby rose will be back,I hope so but we are getting new inmates!


----------

